# Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind Requiem



## Bolandoando (Mar 9, 2019)

I am not very well versed in classical music references and was wondering whether the requiem in the animated film Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind, composed by Joe Hisaishi, was very greatly similar to any other requiems. I’ve worked out that the latin sequence Dies Irae is used in most requiems but am just wondering if the beginning of the Nausicaa requiem greatly resembles any other requiem?


----------



## MarthewW (Nov 2, 2021)

Handel’s Keyboard Suite No. 4 in D Minor Sarabande. It’s not a requiem but the similarities are very clearly there whether this was a conscious or subconscious decision by Hisaishi. Both great pieces regardless.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

MarthewW said:


> Handel's Keyboard Suite No. 4 in D Minor Sarabande. It's not a requiem but the similarities are very clearly there whether this was a conscious or subconscious decision by Hisaishi. Both great pieces regardless.


It's very nice from you try helping, however the question is 2 and a half year old.


----------

